# "must have" wine making books or DVD's



## relaurain (Jan 20, 2010)

Can anyone name the best resource - book or DVD, that they feel is a "must have", for a beginner wine maker?


----------



## vvolf34 (Jan 20, 2010)

These are the books I have and like them:

The Home Winemaker's Companion: Secrets, Recipes, and Know-How for Making 115 Great-Tasting Wines (Paperback) good basic info with some nice recipes.

Wine Maker magazine, love it!!

The Backyard Vintner: An Enthusiast's Guide to Growing Grapes and Making Wine at Home (Paperback) Have not read the whole book yet, but well written. I have 3 acres and plan on planting grapes, so it would not be a must have unless you want to grow your own grapes.

Wine Recipe Handbook, 1 gallon recipes, lots of good ones in there. Can make bigger batches by scaling up.


----------



## deboard (Jan 20, 2010)

I just got The Home Winemaker's Companion: Secrets, Recipes, and Know-How for Making 115 Great-Tasting Wines for christmas. It has some good information, although a couple of times I had to come here for more details.


----------



## xanxer82 (Jan 20, 2010)

Making Wild Wine's and Meads


----------



## rawlus (Jan 20, 2010)

the best two i have seen are

from vines to wines, by jeff cox
the way to make wine, by sheridan warrick
and, if you don't already get winemaker mag, and you make lots of kit wines,
Kit Winemaking: the illustrated beginner's guide to making wines from concentrate by daniel pambianchi.
the kit winemaking book is essentially just a compilation of alot of the WineMaker magazine articles over the years on the particulars of kit wines and successful practices.
the first two books are more in-depth including vineyard mgmt topics.


----------



## TheTooth (Jan 20, 2010)

The Compleat Meadmaker, if you plan on making mead.


----------



## Omerta (Jan 20, 2010)

Techniques in Home Winemaking by Daniel Pambianchi
Good read. Great depth.


----------



## NSwiner (Jan 20, 2010)

I don't know if you plan on making wine from kits or scratch . If it's from kits there are some good videos on yuo tube that are free here's on series worth checking out . [ame]http://www.youtube.com/user/wizcheeze#p/u/13/mbEFZAeucEU[/ame] .Since I'm a visual person and do better watching someone then reading endless amounts of books . I'm there's some on you tube for making wine from scratch also .


----------



## Woodbee (Jan 21, 2010)

I like "Winemaking" by Stanley & Dorothy Anderson. It is very heavy on the science of it all. Lots of results from lab testing everything.
Brad


----------



## Tom (Jan 21, 2010)

The Wine Maker's ANSWER BOOK by Alison Crow
A columnist for WineMaker Mag.


----------

